# need help



## shaneapg31 (Apr 14, 2022)

been training for 2 years. wanting to compete in october. diet and training is 100% on point. macros are calculated. training is specific. everything is golden for me to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. thank you brothers


----------



## TomJ (Apr 14, 2022)

If everything is 100% what do you need help with

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Welcome to the Underground. 

That little part of your post that I deleted though... We don't do that here.


----------



## Dex (Apr 14, 2022)

Maybe he is looking for some "good luck" or "you can do it" responses.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

shaneapg31 said:


> been training for 2 years. wanting to compete in october. diet and training is 100% on point. macros are calculated. training is specific. everything is golden for me to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. thank you brothers


Oh ok. You need money and you’re interested in how to go about Gay4Pay. Gotcha. 

Well, I don’t have much experience with that, but I’m sure some of the queens here will chime in or PM you. 

Good luck!!!!!


----------

